# Raptors @ Spurs, Feb. 26th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Game #57, 26 February 2007
Toronto Raptors [31-25] @ San Antonio Spurs [38-18]
8:00 PM EST, Raptors NBATV, Fan590.com
AT&T Center, San Antonio TX*

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-raptors-775x50.gif">

<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0945.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">
<img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">
<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0438.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0024.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0040.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0106.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0842.gif">

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-spurs-775x50.gif">

*
East meets West Monday night at the AT&T Center in San Antonio, Texas. The
Spurs are one of the best teams of the last decade, with three NBA titles since
1999, and two season MVP's for team captain Tim Duncan. The men in black, gray
and white have won five straight and haven't lost at home in over a month. This
year might be the swan song for the aging Spurs and The Big Fundamental, with
recent losses to the Pistons, Suns, and Mavericks. If Duncan and his posse can't
get it done in 2007 odds are he'll have five naked fingers and two bare thumbs
for the rest of his days. On the flip side you have the surging Toronto Raptors.
The pride of Canada have won eight of ten in February and twelve of their last
fifteen. Franchise player Chris Bosh idolized Tim Duncan and tried to model his
game after the Wake Forest alum. The last time these two teams competed was
on November 5th, 2006. Tim Duncan had 26 points and 6 rebounds in a 103-94
Spurs win in Toronto. Chris Bosh put together a 19 and 17 game in 36 minutes of
playing time. Toronto hopes to at least split the two last road games of February
before beginning March this weekend with a back-to-back against the Bucks and
Cavs. The game tips-off at 7:00 Central, 8:00 Eastern time on Raptors NBATV.*​</td></tr>​


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Err Raptors TV.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I'll catch it on the satillite


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

its on thescore isnt it?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

nevermind, i was looking at the rockets game


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Huge game for the Raps!

I would love to see a "W" in this one. Bonner has beenm getting some burn for the Surs as of late....he looks good after his MCL injury. 

If Bargnani can continue his solid rebounding and spread the "D" with the 3 ball we will be in position down the stretch to get the win.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Barry and Bowen starting over Finley and Ginobili... what a luxury to be able to sign mercenaries to round-out your roster.

One day in the near future guys will be looking at Toronto without dollar signs in their eyes.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_ZbFVERS8Kc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_ZbFVERS8Kc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

HaHAHa.. Memories!
Bonner is a Puss, KG Wouldvve Laid His *** Out.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

102-87 spurs


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

I would of love to see Kevin Garnett beat the **** out of Bonner, it would of been hilarious and priceless.

Anyways we can win this game but it's going to be very hard, we need a big game from Bosh on the offensive side and especially on the defensive side, he needs to shut Duncan down. We cannot get out rebounded in this game, because we cannot give second chance points to this team because they will convert and it will kill us. Hopefully Bargnani can be around the same number of rebounds he got against the Bobcats. Hopefully it be a good game, and we won't get murdered.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I like KG and all, but I think that Bonner may kick his butt. To say KG would beat Bonner is like saying Reggie Miller would lay the smack down on Mo Pete. Miller was a great player, but he was (and still is) a bone rack. Matt may not look like a beast, but he is built like a farmer. He may just squish Garnet with his barer hands.

Now back to the game. The Raps will not get blown out. THey have played very tight games with the NBA elite, and this one will be the same.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> I like KG and all, but I think that Bonner may kick his butt. To say KG would beat Bonner is like saying Reggie Miller would lay the smack down on Mo Pete. Miller was a great player, but he was (and still is) a bone rack. Matt may not look like a beast, but he is built like a farmer. He may just squish Garnet with his barer hands.
> 
> Haha sorry but I have to laugh at that. I think Garnett would destroy Bonner, he would lay him out with one punch. Especially that Garnett was furious after that play, and he was probably high on adrenaline.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

This is bull****, the one game that i actually wanted to watch and it is on raptors nba tv.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Ka-Bosh said:


> billfindlay10 said:
> 
> 
> > I like KG and all, but I think that Bonner may kick his butt. To say KG would beat Bonner is like saying Reggie Miller would lay the smack down on Mo Pete. Miller was a great player, but he was (and still is) a bone rack. Matt may not look like a beast, but he is built like a farmer. He may just squish Garnet with his barer hands.
> ...


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> Ka-Bosh said:
> 
> 
> > Not that I should bother with this topic....but have you ever seen that many people get knocked out with one punch that knew it was coming? The odd suckker punch sure, but not when guys are expecting it. You think Bonner was not pumped at that time? Put these two guys in a ring and it by no means is a one sided fight....that is all I am saying.
> ...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I am just about to go home after working 35 hours in a row (stupid printers, damn the SEC). If the raptors lose I will punch the TV


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

We'll never know who would win a fight, but you have to admit Bonner is much stronger than KG. Given that we know basketball players fight like schoolgirls, I'd go with the stronger guy and take my chances.

I hate Manu Ginobili and believe he is a chronic flopper and traveller. 

I know that has little to do with this thread but I just thought I'd get it out there. I hope he gets shut down tonight.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ask Rick Rickert if Garnett can throw a punch. But you guys fantasizing about Bonner getting KTFO by him... that is some cold ****. Bonner is the nicest guy in the NBA and that was a hard foul, not an attack. No reason for KG to maul him.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Good luck to you guys and the Raptors!

EDIT: Oh yeah and I don't know where you got that game summary but it's pretty misinformed. We did lose to the Suns three weeks ago and the last loss against Dallas was two months ago. Hardly what I would call recent. And we beat the Pistons by 9 in the only meeting thus far. I hope that wasn't from a Toronto newspaper.


----------



## ktrulez77 (Jun 23, 2003)

LineOFire said:
 

> Good luck to you guys and the Raptors!
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah and I don't know where you got that game summary but it's pretty misinformed. We did lose to the Suns three weeks ago and the last loss against Dallas was two months ago. Hardly what I would call recent. And we beat the Pistons by 9 in the only meeting thus far. I hope that wasn't from a Toronto newspaper.


its out from our very own speedy =D


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

streetballa-ATL said:


> This is bull****, the one game that i actually wanted to watch and it is on raptors nba tv.



i hear ya man! i was so disappointed. They usually play the **** games on Raptors TV and this isnt no **** game.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

ktrulez77 said:


> its out from our very own speedy =D


Shame on speedy! :krazy:


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

They are up by 20..........................................................


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Sheesh... anyone complaining about not having Raptors TV should be thankful tonight.

Not pretty.

The Spurs are seriously getting an A+ on every possession at both ends. Excellent execution Bret Hart-style.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Sigh.....all hope is lost.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Just getting owned big time. =/


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

LineOFire said:


> EDIT: Oh yeah and I don't know where you got that game summary but it's pretty misinformed. We did lose to the Suns three weeks ago and the last loss against Dallas was two months ago. Hardly what I would call recent. And we beat the Pistons by 9 in the only meeting thus far. I hope that wasn't from a Toronto newspaper.


I was trying to emphasize their place behind the Suns and Mavs in the West by citing their most recent games against them as losses, but the Pistons mention was my mistake, should've written Heat.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Damn, we are being blown the **** out in San Antonio. Looking at Courtside Live (I don't have RapsTV in my room) we're losing 62-38 at halftime. This is a game to show us if we're one of the best or not and I guess we're just not quite there yet. I seriously thought we would've kept it close. Come on, I hope we'll go on some sort of run in the second half...

*Let's Go Raptors!*


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Also, Bowen's foot strikes again. AP has a sprained ankle after landing on it.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Also, Bowen's foot strikes again. AP has a sprained ankle after landing on it.


:curse: 

How bad is it?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

MonkeyBallZJr said:


> :curse:
> 
> How bad is it?


Left the court, got x-rays, being called a sprain/strain at the moment.

Unlikely to return.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Rasho is having a good game, 12 pts, 6 rbs, playing decent defense on Duncan.


----------



## TriDoub5 (Jan 24, 2007)

Bowen seriously does all this on purpose. He has done the same thing to so many people and doesnt get any punishment.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

If you feel like being in a bad mood for the rest of the night, tune into this game, otherwise, avoid it. Raps down 28.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Rasho and Garbajosa are the only guys that are doing anything on offense. Manu and Garbajosa just collided knees and they took Garbs off the court.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

LineOFire said:


> Rasho and Garbajosa are the only guys that are doing anything on offense. Manu and Garbajosa just collided knees and they took Garbs off the court.


Yeah, what next? This game is a disaster. 85-58 Spurs.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mago with 8 straight points.

Three-point banker from the Spurs to end the quarter, give me a ****ing break.

Seriously, don't watch this.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Anybody have any Christmas miracles left over?

Any leprechauns in your pockets?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bonner sighting!

90-68 Spurs.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

You're a ****ing trooper speedy.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey guys, what's going on here? Why are we doing so %#$* badly?? What the heck happened? :thinking2: 
I just tuned in, and see this score.... WTF??


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Tim Duncan back in the game with eight minutes left... somebody will have to explain that one to me.

Tony Parker on his way in...

94-76 Spurs.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

speedythief said:


> Tim Duncan back in the game with eight minutes left... somebody will have to explain that one to me.
> 
> Tony Parker on his way in...
> 
> 94-76 Spurs.


No chance at a comeback.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

98-82... Pop calls a timeout. Damn, just get it over with. They are fussing around like it is a 10 point game.



Budweiser_Boy said:


> You're a ****ing trooper speedy.


I think the word you are looking for is loser, but thanks.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Is Bonner playing well? Or is he even on the court? LOL


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

101-84 Spurs, Raps fighting for dignity late in the fourth.

Matt Bonner can't get anything to go right now.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

................... i am pissed off right now.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TJ Ford not a happy camper right now.

Garbo has a bruised right knee, AP has a right ankle sprain, both would seem doubtful for Wednesday.

Nice pass from Mago to Bosh inside for the dunk.

101-86 Raps after an Elson miss.

Calderon misses a baseline jumper.

Spurs didn't give up their huge margin willingly, their starters are STILL in the game.

Mago with an indefensible pull-up jumper, 101-88. Mago has 17 on the night.

2:20 to go, Spurs burn the 24-second clock.

Brent Barry coming in, the Spurs won't let up one iota.

TJ misses a three, curious shot. He hasn't played well.

Parker fouled by Bosh, 2 minutes left.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

I hate Bruce Bowen, that guy is a no skill petty thug. I despise him so much. And was Bosh defeding Duncan for the majority of the game?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

102-88 Spurs after Parker splits a pair.

Mago misses a hesitant three point shot.

Timmy has 24 and 16 on the night.

Parker and one. 1:28 to go.

Finishing the game well.

In come the bench crew, Spurs starters versus our garbage time specialists.

Spurs FINALLY pull their starters out of the game. 105-88.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Raptors made it a bit more respectable but I'm still miserable.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The Spurs had their bench in for half the 4th quarter but Bargnani caught fire and the Raps cut it to 16. A 16 point lead with 6 minutes against a quick offensive team like Toronto is not safe. That's why Pop put Duncan and Parker back in.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

LineOFire said:


> The Spurs had their bench in for half the 2nd quarter but Bargnani caught fire and the Raps cut it to 16. A 16 point lead with 6 minutes against a quick offensive team like Toronto is not safe. That's why Pop put Duncan and Parker back in.


Meh, maybe. The Raps shot 42% and couldn't get a stop. I think Pop was just padding stats 

Tracy McGrady has the flu. Maybe the only good news of the night.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Sounds like Tony Parker had a pretty big game. You'd think Ford would be able to stay with him.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

chocolove said:


> Sounds like Tony Parker had a pretty big game. You'd think Ford would be able to stay with him.


Calderon got called for 5 fouls, Ford had two blocks on Parker but was whistled for fouls on both. TP is impossible to stop sometimes.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I can't wait to see the Raptors make some noise in the playoffs. Garbajosa, Bargnani, and Calderon bring some of the winning attitude the Raptors need. They look like a great team to watch and in a couple of years will be competing for some Eastern Conference crowns.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Rassssshooooooooooooooo!


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn, we got spanked. Good thing it was on RapsTV. -_-


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

listening to the radio broadcast it sounded like TJ made a lot of mistakes down the stretch, not that it would've mattered. I really hope AP can come back soon, i dont know where we would be with out him this season


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

I stopped watchin the game at half cause i had soccer. From what i saw first half everytime the raptors made a mistake the spurs capitalized. I guess thats what the good teams do. Lookin at the stats Juan Dixon with 9 points 5 rebounds not bad for second game.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

man, this team needs to man up on defense especially with rebounding...in the 2nd half Horry had 2 offensive rebounds where no Raptor laid a body on him...in fact, he had one offensive board where he didnt even need to leave his feet...

bad performance tonight, gotta do a lot better Wednesday night...


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

interesting note for people to think about, Rasho said that the team shouldnt practice because of fatigue from the back to back of indy and the cats, sam listened and they didnt practice till shoot around before the game


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

That hurt.

Only Rasho came to play tonight. Spurs are just a better all around team and much, much better defensively. Raps looked lost on offense.

TJ continues to take bad shots early in the clock for no reason. When the team is struggling the last thing you want to do is dribble down the court, not make a pass, and throw up a J without even running a set. Pass the bloody ball. Get people involved. The rest of the team followed his lead and it was 1 pass and a shot for most of the half.

And Parker just abused TJ all night. It was ugly. TJ looked like he gave up after a while and was well behind Parker on his drives.

Spurs lost a little focus and the Raps played with some fire down the stretch to make it closer. Similar to the Pacer game we won.

Losing Parker for a while could be huge. He has really been playing well and he is a much better defender than MoP right now. Dixon had better fit in quickly, and Sam should give Joey more slack. Dixon has to learn to share the ball more and tonight did not help that process with everyone just chucking.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

lucky777s said:


> That hurt.
> 
> Only Rasho came to play tonight. Spurs are just a better all around team and much, much better defensively. Raps looked lost on offense.


I'd say Bargnani looked pretty solid too.

I'm actually getting really frustrated with how few plays are getting called for him.

TJ seems to avoid him at times. 

I also think his post defense is as good or better than Bosh at this point. I know that's not saying much, but he's come a long way in a few months.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

Bargnani did NOT play a good game - I can tell who has Raptors TV and who doesn't by virtue of the comments (some are just watching the highlights on Sportscentre, if that).

He shot 7 for 16 (missing a several open 3s and taking a few ill advised shots). He caught fire briefly in the second half when the game was already decided. 

S-Mitch sat Bosh for too long at the end of the first and the beginning of the second quarter. Bargnani threw up 3-4 bricks in a row, meanwhile, the Spurs scored on what seemed like 15 possessions in a row (game over).

Why Bosh was still in there down 28 in the second half is beyond me ....I think S-Mitch should have pulled the plug on this one earlier because it is a long week ahead.

I think AP will be alright in a few days - I heard the x-rays showed no fracture. Anyone who has played ball has sprained an ankle - you'd hope that with professional treatment, he can get back to 100% quickly.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I agree, Bargs did not have a good game. Calderon may have been the other Rap playing fairly well tonight. He got Bargs a ton of wide open looks early that could have kept us somewhat in the game but Bargs was missing early and it was downhill fast. When Jose gave up the ball early the first guy he passed to would just chuck it or go ISO and nobody shared the ball.

When AP went out it may have sucked some life out of the team as well, but things were already bad. His sprain looked pretty bad and I could see him being out 2 weeks or more. He was barely putting any weight on it. Sometimes its not as bad as you first think though.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

I could care less how he is playing offensively, unless he scores the majority of his points in the post.

The guy will be a solid offensive threat in this league for the next 12-15 years.

If a 44% night from the field is a bad night for our ROOKIE...I'll take it

What I am impressed with is his development on the defensive side of the ball. He held his own against some very strong post players..Duncan included. Sure he got burned on that dip and duck but who hasn't he burned with that move. 

As I said he is as good or better a defender than bosh in the post right now. He is clearly looking to improve that aspect of the game and he came out to play last night against one of the best post players in the league.

For the record, since it appeared to be a shot at me, I did watch the game last night.

I think Bargnani will force fewer shots up if he is incorporated into the offense on a more consistent basis.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

I agree that Bargnani's defense is under-rated, and that he has a huge upside, etc...

But praising him for shooting 44% last night is misleading. Virtually of his field goals were made when the Spurs were up by 20 +. When the Raptors needed a bucket in the second quarter, he took some bad shots and missed all of his open looks (at least two turnovers as well.

If he had hit a couple of his open 3s in the second quarter, it might have allowed the Raps to ride out the storm and stay in the game. 

If I had just read a box score, I wouldn't identify Bargnani as a cause of the loss but having suffered through that second quarter on TV, I can't help it.

Is it just me or does Bargnani shoot way better at home than on the road?
I'm going to check 82games.com (obviously a busy day at work here).


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TeRnQGBdj9s"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TeRnQGBdj9s" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Damn Bowen.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't think Bowen did it intentionally (not this time) but why is it always him?

I think the fact that Parker was putting even a little bit of weight on it minutes after it happened means that it wasn't a severe sprain. I think he'll be back by the weekend.

In the meantime, MoPete and Joey Grahame need to eat up some more minutes. It's funny - Fred Jones might have taken this opportunity to get himself back in the Raptors rotation.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

It was actually amazing to watch us be outplayed by such a huge margin yesterday. Spurs were playing near perfect and we couldn't ANYthing going. Very impressive play by the Spurs.

Hopefully it serves as a little wake-up call for the Rockets on wed. Too bad we've got injuries to compensate for but Mo and Joey should be able to pick up the slack.


----------

